# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Cannibalism?  Ate myself in my dream.

## eowdaoc

Had a dream I was "eating myself."

It was a cooked slab of meat that looked like the stomach muscles (rectus abdominis).  I had a very strong feeling that I was eating my own flesh, but my body was still intact, so I don't really know exactly where the meat would have come from... but I just "knew" it was my own flesh, as if I had died earlier, then came back and eaten myself somehow.

Any ideas?

----------


## Arra

I don't know. It depends how you felt about it during the dream, I guess. It seems my subconscious might conjure something like that up after the previous day something bad happens, or I've been studying nonstop, or gotten drunk. Maybe it just seems strange when you wake up, and it was just a random thing during the dream that doesn't really mean anything. Or maybe it was a metaphor for mental self-abuse or something. I have no idea. The dream sounds interesting though.

(Reading over this, I think I switched between past and present tense about 7 times. I need to stop that...)

----------

